# Captured Aircraft



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Following Germany's attack on the Soviet Union, interest towards German aircraft increased considerably. Many theoretical questions evolved into questions vital for the successful defense of the country. It was hard to successfully fight the enemy in the air without exact and detailed data about Luftwaffe combat aircraft and the tactics German pilots employed. At the beginning of hostilities, the Soviet command element placed the focus on test results obtained during trials of the German airplanes bought in 1940. However, Soviet commanders of units at the operational and strategic level wondered whether the flight performance of airplanes in service with the German Air Force in June 1941 were the same as those of the aircraft that previously had been purchased and the extent to which Germany had succeeded in modernizing its aircraft fleet.

Therefore, from the first days of the war, aircraft captured undamaged became valuable trophies. Already on 23 June 1941, Ju 88A-5 No. 8260 from III/KG1 Group was hit by flak and landed near the Gulf of Riga coast. Logistics unit personnel had inspected the bomber and then several pictures of the aircraft and its components were taken for an album that was quickly published for use in Red Army Air Forces units.1 In describing the Junkers, special attention was paid to its defensive armament and the thickness of the armor plates protecting the crew. One day later, a Ju 88 belonging to II/KG54 Group made a forced landing near Kiev. According to Soviet official information, the crew comprising warrant officers H. Hermann, H. Kratz, W. Schmidt, and Corporal A. Appel decided to go over to the Red Army. The Soviet Information Bureau broadcast the following: "Having no desire to fight against the Soviet people, the fliers first dropped their bombs into the Dnepr River and then landed not far from the city7 and surrendered to local peasants. The pilots wrote an appeal called 'To German Fliers and Soldiers' in which they said: 'Fliers and soldiers, brothers, follow our example. Abandon the killer Hitler and come over here, to Russia'". 

From the Combat Action Journal of the KG54 Group Death's Head, it followed that Ju 88A-6 No. 2428 had attacked Brovary Airfield, but was hit, could not continue the sortie, and had to make a forced landing. From other Junkers, it was noticed that all four crewmembers of the downed bomber left their machine safely and then were arrested by a Soviet patrol' The German version seems to be more credible. But, even when Junkers planes in good working order fell into Russian hands, the success was ordinarily used just for propaganda. As an example, on 8 July, Ju 88A-5 No. 4341 from the KG1 Squadron Hindenburg, with the engine slightly damaged by shrapnel and shells, landed 120 kilometers from Lake Chudskoye, but again no attempts were made to examine the captured aircraft. As a rule, the examination of enemy bombers and reconnaissance aircraft that fell into Soviet hands simply was confined to defining the caliber and number of their defensive guns, their elevation and depression angles, and levels of crew armor protection.

Sometimes, staff officers in rear areas went to the probable downed aircraft sites. Thus, on 25 July 1941. commanders confirmed the successful actions of Moscowt air defense fighters. They had intercepted two of three Ju 88 reconnaissance planes from the 122nd Group over the town of Istra. The plane with code F6+AO crashed, but the one with code F6+AK made a forced landing. Five days later, it was set up on Sverdlov Square in Moscow, which allowed Muscovites to see a downed enemy. At that time, Air Forces Scientific Research Institute specialists mainly concentrated their attention on refining new types of domestic aircraft being delivered in large quantities to the army in the field despite numerous defects that had not been corrected before the war. Air Forces Scientific Research Institute engineers and pilots had to wrork not only within the walls of the institute, at its airfield and testing ground, but also with line units and at series-production plants. Due attention to captured aircraft began to be paid only after 29 July, when an institute special order to establish a permanent commission to receive captured equipment was promulgated. General M. V. Shishkin, Deputy Chief of the Air Forces Scientific Research Institute, chaired the commission.

From the first days of combat, hostile fighters—the bitterest enemies of Soviet aircraft—drew the greatest attention of our aviators. They managed to inflict enormous damage on the Red Army Air Forces. In the summer and autumn of 1941, front-line pilots, navigators, and radio operator-gunners knew very little about enemy aircraft, or, unfortunately, enemy tactics very well. They did not get the appropriate information from staffs. But, even without information about Messerschmitts, bomber crews understood that the former were much faster and had cannon and heavy machine guns allowing enemy pilots to set fire to Soviet aircraft from long range, while themselves remaining essentially out of range of ShKAS machine gun fire.

The first attempt to analyze in detail the flying characteristics of German fighters came in late June 1941 following a study of the combat actions of the Pe-2 bombers assigned to the 410th Aviation Regiment operating on the Western Front. This regiment comprised the flight and maintenance personnel of the Air Forces Scientific Research Institute Bomber Aircraft Department. From 5 to 22 July, the unit flew 235 sorties and lost 33 Pe-2s, including 22 due to fire from enemy fighters. Crew debriefings gave little hope: the Messerschmitts were noticeably faster than the newest Soviet bombers. In theory, based on test flights made in 1940. Bf 109E maximum level speed should not have been much more than that of the Pe-2. The difference did not exceed 15-20 km/h at an altitude of 4000-5000 meters. But, in practice, as regimental commander Colonel A. I. Kabanov pointed out, "The German fighters easily caught up with our Pe-2s and had time to earn' out three-five attacks while pursuing them". 

(Source: ??????? ?????? ???????)


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

This and other documents indicated that Bf 109. Bf 110 and He 113 fighters were flying much faster than all types of our bombers, those both obsolete and quite modern such as the Yak-4 and Pe-2. The Red Army command element came to this conclusion: "Using superiority in speed as a defense is no longer relevant".0 Russian specialists concluded that the Germans apparently had mounted more powerful engines in the Messerschmitts, thus making them faster. He 113 fighters showed up in reports almost as often as did the Bf 109. According to Soviet data, this airplane was a modification of the He 100 bought before the war (evaporative cooling replaced by a water-cooling system in series-produced aircraft) and became the fastest Luftwaffe fighter."

In reality, the Germans did not employ any new Heinkel aircraft on the Eastern Front. We used the designation He 112 for the much improved Bf 109E widely employed beginning in spring 1941. It apparently had undergone drastic changes during its development. The wings, cowling, engine, oil system, armament, equipment and much more had been redesigned. In appearance, the Bf 109F (Friedrich) differed from the Bf 109E (Emil) in its unbraced tail unit, rounded rather than square wing tips, flatter canopy top, and engine-mounted cannon instead of two wing guns. Evidently, the first Bf 109E-2 (No. 12766) was captured in comparatively good condition near the town of Tosno on 20 July 1941 after its pilot failed to make it across the front line in his damaged aircraft. It must be said that Luftwaffe fighter pilots in 1941-1942 preferred to engage in combat, especially in "free lancing," above areas where our troops were operating, where Soviet crews were less vigilant. In the above case, Lieutenant H. Raub of I/JG54 Group made a forced landing and was killed in an exchange of fire with Red Army soldiers. The captured Messerschmitt was featured in an exhibition of trophies in Leningrad.

Among the two-engine Messerschmitts that were shot down, a reconnaissance plane from 3(F)/31 Detachment captured on the Bryansk Front on 13 September was examined most carefully. Bf 110C-5 No. 2290 differed from the C-2 version we had tested before the war. The aircraft cockpit wras additionally armored, both MG-FF cannon had been removed, and an automatic long-focal length Pb5O/3O camera was mounted in a "downward-forward" position. It is quite probable that the idea of modifying the airplane was borrowed later when our Pe-2 reconnaissance version was designed. Then it became known that a similar Bf 110C-5, No. 2177, from 4(F)/14 Detachment was shot down by British fighters 21 July 1940, restored, and tried out in Farnborough. From October 1940 to August 1941, British pilots flew 45 sorties, spending 23 hours and 30 minutes in the air. The aircraft then was maintained in flying condition for a number of years after the end of the Second World War. The "Soviet" two-engine Messerschmitt never took to the air. It was immediately sent for examination to the TsAGI New Equipment Bureau.

As far as it is known, "captured equipment exhibits" were held not only in Moscow, but also in Kiev and Khar'kov in 1941. Of course, it was useful for soldiers and commanders, especially those from the Air Forces and Air Defense, to see the fearsome enemy in detail. However, the study of enemy aircraft in the air, evaluation of their strong and weak points, and working out recommendations on how to combat them, were more important. It proved impossible to achieve this until late 1941, although, during the second half of November that year, our troops captured two more of the latest Messerschmitts (Bf 109F-2, Nos. 12811 and 12913) and one pilot from 6/JG52 Detachment northwest of Moscow. From identification plates removed from the aircraft, it was learned that the Aro plant had built these fighters that summer. Because the front was very near Moscow and the Air Defense Front banned non-combat flights, the testing did not even begin. This was understandable, since it is not hard to imagine the reaction of Soviet pilots suddenly seeing a Messerschmitt. even one with red stars, near their airfield.

By late 1941, specialists from the Air Forces Scientific Research Institute and from other scientific centers had an opportunity to go to various fronts and examine the main German aircraft on the ground. Military engineers noticed the main trend in developing the German aircraft at that time—the increase in engine power. The fighters wTere fitted with bomb racks; bombers and reconnaissance aircraft had more guns and better armor protection for crews compared to the models bought before the war. Some special technical features were also noticed. Among them there were a fuel jettisoning system on the Ju 88 reconnaissance version, a fixed remotely controlled machine gun fitted in the tail cone and semi-fixed pivot gun mount on the He 111, a device for releasing toxic agents from Hs 126 spotter aircraft, and other "sparks". 

(Source: ??????? ?????? ???????)


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

The successful Soviet winter counteroffensive led to a significant increase in the amount of captured equipment, including German aircraft. During the period from 5-31 December 34 aircraft were captured in the Moscow area alone. Most of them were damaged or blown up by retreating Germans. The command element of Red Army operational units managed to obtain several Bf 109, Bf 110, Hs 126. Ju 52, He 111. and Bui 31 aircraft. Most of them, as well as aviation equipment and armament, were transported to Moscow for transfer to Tsx\GI, aviation design bureaus, and repair bases. Attention was even paid to instrument panels, distribution panels, oxygen bottles, and other less important components. Engineers from the N.Ye. Zhukovskiy Air Force Academy who performed a special assignment from the Red Army Air Forces Staff on the Kalinin Front, made a significant contribution to the collection and examination of the captured equipment. The team of specialists that Brigade Engineer V.A. Semenov led selected the most interesting German innovations and defined that they could be employed under our conditions. Special attention was paid to measures the Germans took to operate aircraft in winter. It turned out that electrical heaters, devices for local heating of engine parts, and heating lamps were similar to those employed by our Air Forces. The engineers noticed new versions of the Erlikon aircraft cannon. MG 81 turret machine guns, small bombs with rapid-fire fuses, and delayed action bombs, which the enemy began using in winter.

As was the previous case, German fighters aroused the greatest interest. Military Engineer 1st Rank A N. Frolov Chief of the Soviet Air Forces Scientific Research Institute Fighter Department, carefully analyzed and evaluated all available information on the Bf 109F. He compared the Messerschmitt with new types of Soviet fighters beginning to be widely employed in August-September 1941. In a report signed 14 February 1942. the statement was made that the Yak-1 was most suitable for employment against the Bf 109F. although its speed and rate of climb were worse at low altitudes than those of the Messerschmitt. The Yakovlev aircraft lacked reliable self-sealing fuel tanks, radios (they were found in only 10 percent of the aircraft), and their rollout was considered intolerably long.

The Soviet LaGG-3 faced even more difficulties battling the Bf 109F since it compared unfavorably in the main flying qualities: it was better only where armament was concerned. Besides that, the Lavochkin-Gorbunov-Gudkov fighter remained hard to handle, especially when transitioning from one maneuver to another. As for the MiG-1. it had leading-edge flaps that improved flight safety at minimum control speeds and was good at altitudes of 5000 meters and more. But, combat occurred very rarely at such altitudes and it lost to the lighter Messerschmitt near the ground. The weight of a MiG-3 salvo proved inadequate to hit and destroy enemy aircraft, especially bombers. In his conclusions. Frolov wrote: "The enemy outperforms all types of our new fighters in the main flight performance categories to an altitude of 2000 meters... 

(Source: ??????? ?????? ???????)


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Captured Amiot 143


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Romano R-82


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Marcel Bloch MB-200


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Morane Saulnier Ms-315


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Morane Saulnier Ms-406


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Liore et Olivier LeO-45, Marcel Bloch MB-151, Farman F.222, Caudron C-714 and Dewoitine D-520


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Curtiss H75 Hawk


----------



## N4521U (May 7, 2010)

This last one proves with a big enough engine, or two, and a big enough prop, or two, even a brick can fly!


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

Macchi MC-202 Folgore and 205 Veltro


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2010)

Very true Heinz 

Good shots Gekho!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

N4521U said:


> This last one proves with a big enough engine, or two, and a big enough prop, or two, even a brick can fly!


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2010)

Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2010)

Savoia Marchetti SM-92


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2010)

Cant Z.1007 Alcione


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2010)

Fiat Cr.30


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (May 9, 2010)

Regianne Re-2002


----------



## gekho (May 9, 2010)

Fiat G.50 Freccia, Savoia Marchetti SM-82 and 84


----------



## gekho (May 9, 2010)

North American NA-57 and 64


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

More cool pictures Gekho. 


Wheels


----------



## gekho (May 9, 2010)

Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress


----------



## gekho (May 9, 2010)

Republic P-47 Thunderbolt


----------



## imalko (May 9, 2010)

gekho said:


> Tupolev SB-2 captured by germans, altough the soldier of the second pic doesnt look like a german soldier, I would say that he is chez....


 
I wouldn't say it's Czech soldier. At the time of war in Russia the Czechs were occupied by the Germans. It might be a Slovak soldier, but I'm not sure about it either. However, Slovak Air Arms did operated one captured Soviet SB-2 for a while...

Cool stuff by the way. Some was already posted in another thread with pictures of captured aircraft though.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 9, 2010)

Most of you probably heard stories about secret special Luftwaffe units such as KG 200 and Zirkus Rosarius. There are some other info about planes used by those units. One of most wanted Allied plane was B-17 Flying Fortress. During whole World War Two Germans were able to capture several dozen of Fortress and they could use as many as seven Fortress. Five of them were B-17F version and two others were B-17G planes. It's short story of capture and use all B-17 in German hands.

B-17F-27-BO "Wulf Hound"

First Fortress captured by Germans was B-17F-27-BO "Wulf Hound" (41-24585) from 360BS 303BG "Hell's Angels". Damaged by German fighters during bombing run 12th of December 1942 and heavily damaged during return flight by Bf 110 from NJG 1. Pilot of B-17 Lieutenant Flickinger was forced to landing on Leeuwarden airfield in Netherland. Plane was repaired and two days later (after adding German national insignia) with cover of two Bf 110 flew to Rechlin. Aircraft was tested and later had tournee in Germany and France in different fighter units. Pilots could recognize strong and weak points of Flying Fortress and could better fought with them. Plane was exhibited at Lärz airfield in 12th of June 1943 during exhibition of captured Allied planes. Together with B-17F other planes such as B-24, P-47D, P-51, P-38, Avro Lancaster, DH Mosquito, Typhoon and Spitfire were shown. "Wulf Hound" come back to Rechlin in July 1943 and was used in trials with DFS 230 glider. German engineers still examined technical data and engineering. Plane was transferred to KG 200 in September 1943 and coded A3+AE. Below you may see some photos made between June and September 1943 during trials in Rechlin. 


B-17F-85-BO "Flak Dancer"

Second B-17 in German hands was B-17F-85-BO "Flak Dancer" (42-30048) from 544BS 384BG. Plane piloted by Lieutenant Dalton Wheat forced landed at Laon airfield in France. After repairs and traditional period of trials in Rechlin plane was transfered to KG 200 in Spring 1944 and coded A3+CE.

B-17F-90-BO "Down and Go!"

B-17F-90-BO "Down and Go!" was surely cursed plane. Problems with plane piloted by Lieutenant Ned Palmer begun soon after take off. Both inner engines failed and pilot was forced to disable them. Crew wanted to drop some bombs on Germany and flew forward. Shortly before target engine number four overheated and pilot had to disable it too. Navigator set course on Sweden but plane has landed on Wehrmacht exercise field in Avedore Holme, Denmark. Plane was encircled by German soldiers but crew was able to destroy secret Norden gunsight. Plane was transported to city Kastrup, Denmark where was repaired by Heinkel plants' engineers. After repairs and traditional period of trials in Rechlin plane was transfered to KG 200 in Spring 1944 and coded A3+EE (however later had code A3+BB).

B-17F-100-BO "Miss Nonalee II"

Last B-17 captured by Germans in 1943 was B-17F-100-BO "Miss Nonalee II" (42-30336) from 548BS 385BG. This plane piloted by Lieutenant Glyndon G. Bell was damaged 9th of October 1943 during bombing run on Arado plant in Anklam (Eastern Prussia). Crew decided to go to Sweden but they made mistake and flew to Denmark. All crew members excluding pilot jumped and were caught by Danish police collaborating with Germans. Lieutenant Bell made forced landing near Varde, Denmark and after failed try to set fire on bomber evaded Danish policeman and was transported by Danish Resistance to Sweden. Meanwhile Germans sent from Flensburg transport plane Ar 232 with technicians. After few hours work lightened plane took off to Rechlin. There in unknown what happened with plane after repairs and traditional period of trials in Rechlin.

B-17G-25-DL

First B-17 captured in 1944 was B-17G-25-DL (42-38017) from 349BS 100BG "Bloody Hundredth". Plane piloted by Lieutenant John G. Grossage was damaged 3rd of March 1944. After loss one of engines and heavy wounding one of crew members (plane technician) pilot decided to flew to Sweden but navigator made mistake and plane landed at Schlezwig-Jagel airfield in Northern Germany. After repairs and period of trials in Rechlin plane was transfered to KG 200 in Spring 1944 and probably coded A3+GE.

B-17F-115-BO "Phyllis Marie"

Last B-17F captured by Germans was B-17F-115-BO "Phyllis Marie" (42-30713) from 568BS 390BG. Plane was captured 8th of March 1944 after landing at Vaerlose, Denmark.

B-17G-10-VE

Last airworthy B-17 captured in 9th of April 1944 by Germans was B-17G-10-VE from 731BS 452BG.



B-17 in Kampfgeschwader 200

All B-17 (excluding "Miss Nonalee II") were transfered to KG 200 - special Luftwaffe unit. Germans had not enogh planes with that range as B-17s. Planes had applied German national insignia, code letters (beginning from A3 - letters of KG 200) and special night camouflage. Germans added some equipment: barometrical altimeter ASI and radioaltimeter FuG 101. B-17s served in KG 200 in two Staffel, 1.Staffel was combat when 4.Staffel was training one. Planes based on Finsterwalde airfield. German pilots were happy, because Fortress was formidable plane. They flew everywhere: Soviet Union, Poland, Greece, Italy, France, Belgium, Netherland, Ireland and even Palestine and Africa! All planes were top secret and target was known only for pilot and navigator. Service in KG 200 was very dangerous - first planes were lost 15th of May and 27th of June 1944 during combat missions. Next plane was heavily damaged 19th of November 1944. B-17 "Down and Go!" was destroyed during mission in Spanish-French border area. Plane piloted by pilots Knappenscheider and von Pechmann with 10 French collaborators took of in 9th February 1945. Shortly after took off plane exploded (about one hundred meters above airstripe) and all aboard were killed. Last plane lost during war took place 2nd of March 1945. Plane took off 11.08 p.m. from airfield Stuttgart-Euchterdingen with 8 members of crew, 9 agents and 3 containers with equipment. When plane come back to home base was shot down by British night fighting Mosquito. Part crew jumped with parachute.

Since September 1944 B-17 of KG 200 started from Finnow airfield. During following months planes made several dozen sorties over Soviet Union and Poland area. One of most dangerous flights was 20th of December 1944 when plane which took off from airfield in Cracow (Poland) with 6 agents on board had to flew in Odessa area. Just before jump one of Soviet agents throwed hand grenade. One of gunners had incredible reflex and jettisioned primed grenade. When next time crews had to carry Soviet agents, they bowsed Russians and jettisioned them over targed unconscious.

To the end of the war planes started from Hildesheim, Wackersleben and Fürstenfelsbruck airfields. Last combat mission took place in 2nd of May 1945. All survived planes were probably destroyed by their crews or captured by Soviets. 

souce: Luftwaffe Resource Group - B-17 Flying Fortress


----------



## gekho (May 10, 2010)

varios


----------



## gekho (May 10, 2010)

Aero A-100 ans 101


----------



## gekho (May 10, 2010)

Praga E-51 and 241, Aero A-304, Avia BH-534 and Skoda Kauba V6


----------



## gekho (May 10, 2010)

Fokker T-VII


----------



## gekho (May 10, 2010)

Fokker G1A


----------



## gekho (May 10, 2010)

Vickers Wellington


----------



## gekho (May 10, 2010)

Short Stirling


----------



## gekho (May 10, 2010)

Hawker Hurricane and Gloster Gladiator


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 10, 2010)

8)   


Wheels


----------



## gekho (May 11, 2010)

Tupolev SB-2


----------



## gekho (May 11, 2010)

Polikarpov I-16 and Ilyushin Il-2 Shturmovik


----------



## gekho (May 11, 2010)

Focke Wulf Fw-190


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2010)

8) Good pics!


----------



## gekho (May 12, 2010)

Junkers Ju-87 Stuka


----------



## gekho (May 12, 2010)

Junkers Ju-88 and 188


----------



## gekho (May 12, 2010)

Messerschmitt Bf-110 Zerstorer


----------



## gekho (May 12, 2010)

Messerschmitt Bf-109


----------



## gekho (May 12, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me-262 Schwalbe


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## gekho (May 13, 2010)

Arado Ar-234 Blitz


----------



## gekho (May 13, 2010)

Dornier Do-335 Pfeil


----------



## gekho (May 13, 2010)

Heinkel He-111


----------



## gekho (May 19, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me-410 Hornisse


----------



## gekho (May 19, 2010)

Heinkel He-219, He-177 Greif, He-162 Salamander, Hs-129, Junkers Ju-352, Blohn and Voss and Messerschmitt Bf-108


----------



## gekho (May 19, 2010)

Fiat Br.20 Cicogna


----------



## gekho (May 19, 2010)

Fiat Cr.42 Falco


----------



## gekho (May 20, 2010)

Caproni Ca-133, Savoia Marchetti SM-79 and Cant Z506


----------



## gekho (May 20, 2010)

The Captured Aircraft Exhibition, RAE Farnborough, November 1945: Some eighty German aircraft were gathered at Farnborough after the war ended. During October/November 1945, the public was given access: a 'German Aircraft Exhibition' was held from Monday 29 October to Friday 9 November 1945, with the main flying display taking place on Sunday 4 November.


----------



## gekho (May 20, 2010)

ATAIU-SEA 

Soon after the close of the Second World War, French forces in Indochina found themselves with out air support. Pending the arrival of aircraft transferred from France, and ex-British Spitfires, attempts were made to press into a service a number of war-weary Japanese aircraft. Although there were numerous Japanese airstrips located throughout Indochina, only a handful of serviceable front-line modern aircraft were located. For the most part, these aircraft performed second-line duties with the French, as transports and liason aircraft. The notable exceptions were the Nakajima Ki-43 Oscars, which formed the backbone of two fighter squadrons until their replacment with Spitfires. It appears many of the aircraft were in relatively poor condition, and in the unfamiliar hands of French pilots the attrition rate was high, with at least two aircraft being lost during their only flights! Though most aircraft lasted only until 1946, it is likely that a few soldiered on in French hands until 1949.

Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar, Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo, Aichi E13A, Mitsubishi J2M Raiden and Nakajima L2D Tabby


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Bernhart (May 20, 2010)

any ideas on colour of cantz 1007 captured by the french? I'm building one was thinking italian cobellegerent but the french one is intriging


----------



## gekho (May 20, 2010)

Tachikawa Ki-54, Mitsubishi KI 30 Ann, Nakajima A6M2N (Rufe), Mitsubishi zero, Mitshubishi J2M Raiden and Mitsubishi G4M (Betty)


----------



## al49 (May 20, 2010)

gekho said:


> 1.- Macchi MC-205 Veltro
> 2 3.- Reggiane Re-2002
> 4 5.- Savoia Marchetti SM.82 and 84



Hi,
just one comment about Macchi C 205V used by Germans.

After the 8th September armistice, those Veltros present at Cerveteri (near Rome) airport were requisitioned by the Germans and assigned to the II Gruppe of JDG 77. This unit was unique in being armed integrally with Italian aircraft. By the end of December 1943, these aeroplanes returned in Italian hands as they were officially handed to the 1° Gruppo Caccia of the just created Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana. During this brief usage of Veltros, Germans intercepted and shot down at least two P-38 of the 14th Fighter Group.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## ccheese (May 20, 2010)

Great pic's ! But...... where are they now ?? Razor blades ???

Charles


----------



## gekho (May 21, 2010)

Heinkel He-111, Junkers Ju-88, Messerschmitt Bf-109, Heinkel He-162 Salamander and Cantz Z.1007bis Alcione


----------



## gekho (May 21, 2010)

1.- Fieseler Fi-167 (Croacia)
2 3.- Messerschmitt Bf-110 Zerstorer (Switzerland)
4.- Tachikawa Ki-36 (China)


----------



## gekho (May 21, 2010)

1.- Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress (Japan)
2 3.- Fieseler Fi-156 Storch (Czechoslovakia and Poland)
4.- Curtiss P-40 Warhawk (Japan)
5.- Polikarpov I-16 (Japan)


----------



## gekho (May 21, 2010)

Kawanishi N1K1 George


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

8)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

Cool pictures. 8) 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2010)

Very interesting material! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gekho (Aug 20, 2010)

1 2.- Tachikawa Ki-9
3 - Tachikawa Ki-36
4.- Nakajima J9Y Kikka (x2)
5.- Mitsubishi Ki-57 Topsy
6.- Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah
7.- N1K2J Shiden-Kai (USS Barnes)
8.- Nakajima L2D2 at Zamboanga
9.- Mitsubishi JM2 Raiden


----------



## gekho (Aug 20, 2010)

Mitsubishi J2M Raiden, Aichi E16A Zuiun (Paul) X2, Nakajima G8N Renzan (Rita), Kyushu Q1W Tokai, Tachikawa Ki-74 (Patsy), Nakajima Ki-44 and Mitsubishi A6M2 Zero


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2010)

For the ones that are curious about the strange pose of the Me110 captured by the swiz


The photo shows Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 W.Nr. 5545 unit code 2Z+OP at the Duebendorf airfield in Switzerland during radar tests. Some time earlier, on March 15-16, 1944 Oberfeldwebel Helmut Treynogga and radio-operator Heinz Schwarz from 6./NJG6 departed from Echterdingen on board of Bf 110 G-4 2Z+OP. Their mission was to intercept an RAF bomber formation headed for Munich. The crew got lost and landed in Duebendorf, Switzerland and was taken into custody. The Bf 110 remained in Switzerland. However, the crew was returned to Germany about 5 weeks later. The Swiss tested the radar of the Bf 110 by pointing the Bf 110 upwards. Then a group of Swiss fighter planes flew overhead. That's when this unusual photo was taken.

Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 2Z+OP Nightfighter | BattleGroundRelics


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2010)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

Tachikawa Ki-77


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

Focke Wulf Fw-190


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

Messerschmitt Bf-109


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2010)

That first shot in post #74 really gives you an idea of the size of the Do-335, especially compared to the BF-110 and what look like an Me-410, Ju-88 and some other aircraft.


----------



## gekho (Jan 12, 2011)

Dornier Do-335 Pfeil


----------



## gekho (Feb 24, 2011)

Messerschmitt Me-262


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2011)

Interesting shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## gekho (Apr 28, 2011)

Junkers Ju-88 + Mistel


----------



## N4521U (Apr 30, 2011)

Well..................yah just can't trust anything pilgrim. 
Just like the white La-7, I guess this Corsair is a fantasy as well. And I want to do it for the "Captured" GB! I may still do it to add some more color to my cabinet!

*Searching the internet for a captured Corsair have been fruitless..............and
I had my suspicions the IJN would never take the time to do a scheme like this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2011)

Does look good though Bill....


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2011)

That it does...


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2011)

B-24 captured and used by the Germans. They didn't realize that the nose wheel was pretty fragile and it collapsed on a grass field landing some time later.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2011)

P-51 Mustang


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2011)

Nice photos Eric, I had not seen the last P-51 before.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2011)

I did a whole presentation about German captured allied aircraft called "Captured Eagles" and managed to acquire quite a few cool shots. An excellent book on the subject is "Strangers in a Strange Land" by Stapfer. Amazon.com: Strangers in a Strange Land ( U.S. Aircraft in German Hands during WW II) - Aircraft Specials series (6047) (v. 1) (9780897471985): Hans-Heiri Stapfer, Don Greer: Books

There are some great photos and good information in there. I will see if I can find the photos from Nanterre, where they stockpiled parts for allied aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link, I will definitely look into purchasing this book.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2011)

There is a second one after that about aircraft and crews that made it to Switzerland. I have both of them.


----------



## razor1uk (May 2, 2011)

Nice pics of captured A/C here, +2
I found this site - not exactly on topic, but not enough to be off topic... Preserved Axis Aircraft since it possibly concerns some of those A/C.


----------



## gekho (Jun 3, 2011)

Junkers Ju-87 Stuka


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice stuff!


----------



## gekho (Jul 21, 2011)

Junkers Ju-290


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice stuff!


----------



## gekho (Jan 15, 2012)

Messerschmitt Me-163 Komet (x2), Blohm Voss BV-222 Wiking, Messerschmitt Bf-110 Zerstorer, Bachem 349 and Heinkel He-162 Salamander


----------



## gekho (Jan 15, 2012)

Macchi Mc-202 Folgore and Piaggio P.108B


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)

Some great shots among them...


----------



## gekho (Jan 19, 2012)

Polikarpov I-15bis and I-153

At least 8 I-153 had landed behind Finnish lines during the Winter War and another 3 were captured during the initial stages of the advance to the Svir. These were placed into service with the 3rd flight of LeLv 6 as cover for that unit's maritime patrol missions. It became the second flight of LeLv 30 on 16 November 1942. Prior to that it claimed the destruction of four surface ships and 5 aircraft while losing 4 I-153s, but only two of these were in combat. In November 1942 the Finns purchased another 11 captured by the Germans and these equipped the first flight of LeLv 30 in March-April '43. LeLv 30 specialized in reconnaissance. In February-March '44 both flights transferred their aircraft to the third flight and later some were received by TLeLv 16 in late June of 1944. LeLv 30 lost 7 I-153s, but only one in aerial combat. Eight survived the war.

During the Winter War the Finns captured five I-152s after they made forced landings on Finnish soil. Two of the five reached Lentolaivue (LLv) 29, the replenishment and training squadron of the Finnish Air Force. After the cease-fire, the rest of the aircraft were delivered to serve as fighter-trainers in LLv 34 After LLv 29 was disbanded, its aircraft were also handed over to LLv 34. Early in the Continuation War, LLv 34 was dissolved and the I-152s were assigned as trainers to the Täydennyslentolaivue 35 (a replenishment squadron) and two of the aircraft were placed in storage during late 1942. In mid-1943, three aircraft were transferred to the re-established LeLv 34 as target-tows. In 1944 two of the aircraft served in T-LeLv 35. After the war, the aircraft were placed in storage at the air force depot. The last flight of the I-152s in Finnish Air Force service was on 12 March 1945 when IH-4 and IH-5 were flown to the depot. The first two Finnish I-152s initially carried the registration numbers VH-10 and VH-11, while the remaining three biplanes were given serials VH-3 to VH-5. During late 1940, VH-10 and VH-11 were renumbered as VH-1 and VH-2. On 4 June 1942, the confusion regarding the numbering of war booty aircraft was resolved and the aircraft were given the serials IH-1 to IH-5. 

Source: http://surfcity.kund.dalnet.se/polikarpov_finland.htm


----------



## gekho (Jan 19, 2012)

Tupolev SB-2

5 SB-2s had been salvaged from aircraft shot down over Finland during the Winter War by 25 June 1941. They were assigned to LeLv 6 for anti-shipping missions. Most of these had M-103 engines and were, commonly, but incorrectly, called SB-2bis. 3 more were delivered during the late summer of 1941 while one crashed on 2 August. 16 were purchased from Germany, but delivery was very protracted and almost all needed thorough overhaul before they were usuable. All were brought up to the same standard, even the sole SB-2 with M-100 engines. During 1942 they were on anti-submarine patrols, sinking 2 and damaging several others. The first flight of LeLv 6 was converted to the SB-2 by October 1942. Occasionally they were flown on ordinary bombing missions, but not very often. Not one was lost on operations, but 7 were lost through accidents during the Continuation War. They ended their service by hunting German U-boats in the Baltic, not suprisingly without success.


----------



## gekho (Jan 19, 2012)

Ilyushin DB-3M and Il-4

The Finns salvaged 5 DB-3Ms during the Winter War and assigned them to LeLv 46. One of these was in Germany when the Continuation War began. 2 were lost to accidents within days of war breaking out. The survivors were supplemented by 6 purchased from Germany and arrived on 12 September. Most of these were delivered to LeLv 48 where they were often used for reconnaissance work. Only 4 survived when all remaining aircraft were turned over to PLeLv 45 in late 1944 and then to PLeLv 43 in February 1945. The Finns purchased 4 Il-4s in October 1942 from German war booty stocks, but one crashed on the delivery flight. The others didn't finish overhaul until Summer '43. They were initially delivered to LeLv 48, but were transferred to LeLv 46 on 15 November. One crashed on 17 June 1944 and the two survivors were transferred to PLeLv 45 on 4 December of that year. One made a forced landing on 3 January 1945 and the last was withdrawn from service the following month.

Source: http://sturmvogel.orbat.com/Finnaf.html


----------



## gekho (Jan 19, 2012)

Polikarpov I-16

One I-16 typ 18 fighter (code VH-201, since summer 1940 VH-21) was captured during Winter War. Plane was relieved to Germany for evaluations on 15.4.1941 and it was never returned. Five more were captured in 1941 and 1942 but only one I-16 typ 6 (code IR-101) was repaired flyable. Since August 1942 it was in 3./Le.Lv.6 (3rd Flight / Flying Squadron 6) and since 16.11.1942 in 2./Le.Lv.30 (2nd Flight / Flying Squadron 30) for evaluations. Plane didn't partisipate in battles. It was withdrawn from use in June 1943 and scrabbed after the war. Top speed was about 455 km/h.

Two-seater I-16UTI fighter trainer (code VH-22, since 28.11.41 UT-1) which was based on I-16 typ 10 was captured in autumn 1941. Since spring 1942 plane was in Le.Lv.48 (Flying Squadron 48) and since August 1942 in T-Le.Lv.35 (Supplement Flying Squadron 35). Plane was stored in September 1942. Top speed was about 400 km/h. This very rare aircraft is on display in Finnish Aviation Museum at Vantaa close to the Helsinki International Airport. It is probably the only survived example in the world.

Source: http://www.oocities.org/finnmilpge/fmp_faf_trainers.html


----------



## gekho (Jan 19, 2012)

Shavrov Sh-2 was a 1930s amphibian design and the first Soviet mass produced flying boat. The small, wooden aircraft was a further development of the Sh-1, with a more powerful engine and increased size. The Sh-2 could carry two crew members as well as one passenger and during wintertime, the aircraft could be equipped with skis. The small lower wing served as attachment for the stabilizing floats. It was a light, simple and reliable design. The Shavrov Sh-2 was developed from the small amphibian Sh-1 prototype design and performed its first flight on November 11, 1930. The Sh-2 passed State Acceptance trials on June 12-17, 1934, without problems. Series productions was initiated on 1 April 1934, and ended two years later. However, due to its successful design and the popularity among its pilots, production was restarted in 1939. Total production was up to 700 aircraft, several hundred of those being built after 1939. The aircraft was in service until 1964 and set a number of records among flying boats and seaplanes.[citation needed]

On 28 August 1942, the Finns captured two such aircraft and passed them into their own service. There they were used in the liaison role, as well as carrying the Commander of the Finnish Air Force, until 1944.


----------



## gekho (Jan 19, 2012)

Lavochkin-Gorbunov-Gudkov LaGG-3

The Lavochkin-Gorbunov-Gudkov LaGG-3 (Лавочкин-Горбунов-Гудков ЛаГГ-3) was a Soviet fighter aircraft of World War II. It was a refinement of the earlier LaGG-1, and was one of the most modern aircraft available to the Soviet Air Force at the time of Germany's invasion in 1941. The Finnish Air Force operated at least three captured examples.


Source: winter LaGG-3


----------



## Grampa (Jan 20, 2012)

This one sholde been posted on aviation movie page and it may not fit in here, but it's some way a captured aircraft.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFXAdrJoQl0_


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

like the finnish stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## muscogeemike (Jan 26, 2012)

Just started to build a 1:48 ARK MiG-3 - great engine in this kit!


----------



## johnbr (Feb 25, 2012)

Hope you all like.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 25, 2012)

One more


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## johnbr (Mar 2, 2012)

his HE-111 H1 coded IH+EN of II./ Kampfgeschwader 26 force-landed on the 9th of February 1940 near Dalkeith in Midlothian, after combat with a Spitfire I of 602 (City of Glasgow) Squadron. It was repaired, given RAF roundels and the serial AW177, and used for testing purposes.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow did they really capture that many????


----------



## stug3 (Jan 25, 2015)

North American P-51 Mustang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Several P-51s were captured by the Luftwaffe as Beuteflugzeug ("captured aircraft") following crash landings. These aircraft were subsequently repaired and test-flown by the Zirkus Rosarius, or Rosarius Staffel, the official Erprobungskommando of the Luftwaffe High Command, for combat evaluation at Göttingen. The aircraft were repainted with German markings and bright yellow nose and belly for identification. A number of P-51B/P-51Cs – including examples marked with Luftwaffe Geschwaderkennung codes T9+CK, T9+FK, T9+HK and T9+PK (with the "T9" prefix not known to be officially assigned to any existing Luftwaffe formation from their own records, outside of the photos of Zirkus Rosarius-flown aircraft) — with a total of three captured P-51Ds also flown by the unit.[64] Some of these P-51s were found by Allied forces at the end of the war; others crashed during testing.[65] The Mustang is also listed in the appendix to the novel KG 200 as having been flown by the German secret operations unit KG 200, which tested, evaluated and sometimes clandestinely operated captured enemy aircraft during World War II.[66]_

I know, its wikipedia, but its an interesting subject for furthur research.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2015)

I think that is for a movie

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow did they really capture that many????



yep, they had quite a few Allied aircraft, especially with Zircus Rosarius and Kg200.

If you want to have a good read about captured aircraft, look for:
"Luftwaffe test pilot: Flying captured Allied aircraft of World War 2" by Hans-Werner Lerche


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 26, 2015)

there were unsubstantiated rumors that LWs pilot in a captured 51s would fly along with a bomber groups like a forward observer and radio the alt and headings in. i know my father said once he saw a flight of 109s zip past him being led a 51 with german markings.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think that is for a movie



Woah, that pic is probably a still from "Fighter Squadron," a 1948 Raoul Walsh flilm starring Edmund O'Brien and the P-47 Thunderbolt. P-51's were used as stand-ins for Luftwaffe aircraft.

Fighter Squadron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_The fighter group is equipped with P-47 Thunderbolts. For Luftwaffe fighters, the film used P-51 Mustangs with ersatz German markings. The film was shot for two weeks at Oscoda Army Air Field on Lake Huron, Michigan, and used previously unreleased aerial combat color footage provided by the Army Air Force_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2015)

Good eye Jim. I knew the Germans had a few -51s(I have the book-KG.200) but the markings didn't look right in the photo,

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Good eye Jim. I knew the Germans had a few -51s(I have the book-KG.200) *but the markings didn't look right* in the photo


Now that I look back at that photo, I agree

No Stammkennzeichen and no yellow painted areas.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2015)

Fighter Squadron was on the Box here Monday!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 27, 2015)

just happened to be researching something and ran right into this....about a captured 51.

from 357th pilots on the arnhem/market garden missions:

Tom Gates' encounter report: "After the last interception, which took us SW of DZ, Tackline advised nothing in view and we could patrol on our own. I dropped the group down to 13,000 and took up a course of 45 degrees back to the DZ. Over the DZ we saw a gaggle of 109s and 190s flying our reciprocal course to our right about 2,000 feet above. I turned the group right to intercept and called "Drop tanks," after clearing gliders underneath. By the time the tanks were off and climb started, the first gaggle of 190s was passing overhead and up into the sun. When it appeared that they would not turn and bounce us from out of the sun, I turned Dollar sqdn back head-on into the second bunch and the fight was on.

"The first bunch turned back but were intercepted by another sqdn. I picked six 109s. They broke left, then sharp right. I got on one but he spun out under me. Another was in the turn so I latched onto him. He was most aggressive, and after much maneuvering he straightened out and I got a short burst which knocked some parts from his ship. The second burst set him on fire and the third burst finished him. He dived in from 500 feet. My wingman was still with me and we climbed back to 10,000 feet. We saw five 109s flying close formation with a flight of P-51s bouncing them. One 109 split-essed out and went to the deck in aileron turns. The others turned into the bounce.

"I took after the one on the deck and let him have a burst from about 1,000 yards but no strikes seen. When he came to an airdrome he made a turn. I closed enough to see American markings on the upper surfaces of both wings and it was a P-51 painted the same as the 109s. There were no group markings on the nose. When I saw it was a P-51, to avoid light flak from the field I widened the turn and the P-51 leveled out and headed SE at full throttle. There is no doubt that it was flown by a German pilot."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Judging by the name painted on the cowl, I think this was captured.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)

LEMB:

Wacky Macchi' an Mc202 captured by the 31st Fighter Group in Italy. The following color profile is from Aviolibri special 3 'Macchi MC 202 Folgore' pt. 2 by maurizio Di Terlizzi. A color profile of Wacky Macchi after being repainted to match the Spitfire Mk XIs operated by the 31st Fighter Squadron. The crew added a cartoon character just forward of the cockpit which looks like a Roman soldier holding a club or sword?

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y2...red Italian aircraft/USMc202WackyMacchicp.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 16, 2015)

_Associated Press Photo Shows:- Henry Jameson (right), AP War Correspondent, and F/O Lionel Staples, R.A.F. test pilot and former night fighter chatting in front of a German Fw190 at a U.S. Heavy Bomber Base "somewhere in England". The enemy plane is part of a "Circus" of Jerry planes which tours air bases in England to familiarise personnel with its performance. IRV 263747. 8-1-44-Y.' Censor no: 299304._


----------



## stug3 (Feb 16, 2015)

Captured RAF Messerschmitt Bf 109 (serial number NN 644), 379th BG, Kimbolton, 8 Jan 1944


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 16, 2015)

they would have to have a pretty decent fighter escort when they flew. from far away a us or raf pilot is going to see the shape, not the round insignia, and probably start throwing lead at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Razz (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice thread


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Mar 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice shots of the D.520. Which colors were correct?

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## johnbr (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice pictures. Both aircraft were operated by 1426 (Enemy Aircraft) Flight nominally based at Duxford. The Bf 109F-4 NN644 made a wheels-up landing on Beachy Head in 1942 after damage from AA fire during an attack on a convoy. The bomb marking was applied when with JG 26. The Fw 190A-5/U8 PN999 landed in error at Manston in 1943.


----------



## johnbr (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2015)

B-17 belonged to the 303rd Bomb Group (Heavy), 360th Bomb Squadron.
Bomber was lost after force landing in France on December 12, 1942.
Boeing B-17F-27-BO Flying Fortress serial number 41-24585


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2015)

Yokosuka MXY7-K1 trainers captured at the Yokosuka Naval Air Arsenal in 1945


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2015)

Good stuff.


----------



## MK108 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi, Gekho member (Spain).

Thanks to not resize the images taken on my website Histavia21.net and old BA102.fr for delete my name or the name from friends.
All theses images are my property, or property from friends.
I have bought a great numbers for one certain amount of money for illustration of my personal Works on Histavia21.
What about Copyright ? European web is not a zone without rules ...
Respect is ask before utilise the material from other persons ! and give the source ...
Theses practices conduces the " donators" webmasters who work free to close Pictures publications and websites ...

Regards
D.Gilberti (French)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 11, 2015)

MK108 said:


> Hi, Gekho member (Spain).
> 
> Thanks to not resize the images taken on my website Histavia21.net and old BA102.fr for delete my name or the name from friends.
> All theses images are my property, or property from friends.
> ...



You are chewing out a ghost mate...
ghecko: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/members/gekho/


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice stuff guys!


----------

